# Jotul 600 DV



## kvangord (Oct 19, 2010)

I need help! 
My Jotul 600 DV won’t stay lit, it will randomly go out and other times it will work just fine. The stove seems to have a mind of its own, the flame will float off the burner and the stove will go out. The only thing is, when the glass front is removed it will light fine and as soon as the glass is replaced the flame will float out. I understand that this could be a problem with the vent but have no clue what to do. This is the 7th year we have had the stove but it seems to get worse and more temperamental each year. The thing is I have no problems lighting the pilot.  ANY SUGGESTIONS..


----------



## jotulguy (Oct 20, 2010)

How is it vented? it sounds like it is starving for air. Your vent maybe be blocked.


----------



## kvangord (Oct 20, 2010)

6 inch horizontal off the back of the stove, 90 degrees up, 24 inch straight, 90 into existing masonry chimney. I've checked to make sure there is no blockage because thats what the company tech department suggested a few years ago.


----------



## jotulguy (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you have any pics by chance? This seems like a unique install. Any time i hear stove burns with glass off and not with glass on the first thing that comes to mind is lack of combustion air. Have you ever changed any of the air settings?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 20, 2010)

Sure sounds like it's starving for O2. 
I'd say you've either got a blockage, or one of your connections 
has come apart, allowing exhaust to re-enter thru the intake.
Did you check to see if the chimney liner is still connected?
Is there a bird's nest or a beehive in the chimney restricting the incoming air?


----------



## kvangord (Oct 20, 2010)

This is, you could say, a unique install. It is connected to an existing chimney hookup. Im not sure what you mean by air settings? Air Shutter? I messed with the air shutter and I have also restrictor plates. Nothing has seemed to work. I know that it is trying to oxygen but no clue where the problem could be. I have taken everything apart and checked all the connections. Everything appears to be fine. I have also checked the chimney and there doesn’t seem to be anything restricting the flow of air. There seems to be a problem with starting when we turn on the rocker switch too, sometimes the crazy thing wont start. I've talked with Jotul tech line and they told me that I have a blockage but its apparent that there is nothing blocking the flow. I've tried attaching a picture but it is too big...if you are interested I could send it through a personal email to you...


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 20, 2010)

kvangord said:
			
		

> This is, you could say, a unique install. It is connected to an existing chimney hookup. Im not sure what you mean by air settings? Air Shutter?
> 
> *There are adjustments  air flow based on the height of your chimney. Check the manual*
> 
> ...


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 23, 2010)

This has a vertical termination, right?
I assume you are connected directly to a liner in the chimney.
If so, that is essentially another 90 degree elbow.
Your install manual tells you that a MAXIMUM of TWO 90 
degree elbows are allowed in a vertical termination.
You need to turn the flue collar to a vertical position & vent off the top. 
You will then have ONLY two 90s in the system.
That install should work extremely well for you...


----------



## kvangord (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks very much for the input. It looks like I am going to have to take some of these ideas and mess around with the chimney a  bit. I really appreciate the ideas-


----------

